# Cherry Bomb



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 5, 2016)

Well the garden produced a ton of cherry peppers this year. And I needed to figure out ways to use them.













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Sep 5, 2016





Cherry pepper plants













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Sep 5, 2016





I pickled a few jars to use on burgers and sandwiches (same peppers jimmy johns uses).

After I canned a half dozen or so jars of these tasty pickled peppers I decided to throw my hat in the arena of hot sauce.














image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Sep 5, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Sep 5, 2016






The jalapeños and bell peppers did well this year to so I picked some and mixed them in with the cherry peppers and onions, and garlic. 













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Sep 5, 2016





All the peppers, onions and garlic cut up and in the pot full of water.













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Sep 5, 2016





Everything cooked down.













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Sep 5, 2016





Sauce mixed with vinager, water, and strained.













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Sep 5, 2016





Finished product bottled up.













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Sep 5, 2016





Ghost peppers did well in the garden to. Gonna make some sauce this week.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 6, 2016)

NICE!!! If you run out of canning jars or bottles you could dry any of them for grinding into powders later...could be the makings for some unique dishes and flavors...you know that, but others may not.

Now those ghost peppers? Think I'd pass...I like hot now and then, but it doesn't take much Naga Jolokia/Ghost to put one on the floor. I messed around with Scotch Bonnets a few years back...I figured if I can't take a nip off the pepper and chew it up that it was too hot to play with...you know the rest.

Eric


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks Eric.

I bought some more ingredients today and will hopefully be making the ghost sauce tomorrow. I'll post some pics if I remember to take them. Decided to use some fruit in this next batch!


----------



## smoking4fun (Sep 7, 2016)

I've got lots of cherry bombs too - and will have some giant ghosts soon, so I'm watching to see what your next batch is with fruit (and the ghosts)!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 7, 2016)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Thanks Eric.
> 
> I bought some more ingredients today and will hopefully be making the ghost sauce tomorrow. I'll post some pics if I remember to take them. Decided to use some fruit in this next batch!


Hey, there ya go!!! I like your creativity...fruits in a hot sauce, now that will be unique...probably tone-down the heat a little, too. I know it has a weaker, milder flavor, but Mango, along with a few others in combination, might be good with that Ghost Pepper Sauce. Let us know what you put together. I'm a big fan of hot sauces. My kids even keep me stocked-up with no less than a dozen different varieties. I just never took the time to make my own, so you got my attention.

Eric


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 8, 2016)

Well I take any pics except this one:













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Sep 8, 2016






But the sauce is done. House was toxic for a few hours yesterday. 

Mango Ghost is what I'm calling it but it has peaches, cherry peppers, jalapeños, and habaneros in it as well. And the normal onions, garlic, etc...


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 8, 2016)

Your sauces look great.

I wish we had the room to grow a nice garden each year.

Al


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks Al. The sauces came out good (I think anyway. First time I've made any hot sauce).  I'm not sure how long they'll last though. With plastic bottle tops it's not like sealing mason jars. I waited until the bottles cooled to put the tops on because they have those little plastic restricters on them. Didn't want to melt them. I'm hoping they'll last a while. 

As far as the garden goes I have all the room in the world. Two 20x20 gardens this year (one is all cucumbers) and I'm expanding next year. Not to mention the crops I help my farming buddies plant. My wife is sick of canning at this point and we still have a lot of tomatoes to go! Lol.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 8, 2016)

I did 17 bottles Eric. If you lived around me if give you one.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 8, 2016)

I appreciate the offer. Hey, if you've got a fair amount of vinegar in that sauce, it may keep for a couple months on the shelf. The acidity helps quite a bit if everything was sterile from the start, but you know that already if you can veggies and such. It's not the same as if you'd done a water-bath, of course. If in doubt, just find a hole someplace in the back of your fridge out of the way...they'd keep for years in there.

Man, the ingredients in that sauce sound like a winner to me!!!


Eric


----------



## smoking4fun (Sep 8, 2016)

I like to call my hot sauces "Capsaicin Cough" - because that's always my reaction when I open up the bottle (and when I'm cooking them on the stove)...you know, when that aerated pepper oil gets in the air and you get a big inhale of it.


----------



## bdskelly (Sep 8, 2016)

Looks awesome! b


----------



## disco (Sep 13, 2016)

You definitely deserve points for innovation. Sounds like a great hot sauce!

Disco


----------



## humdinger (Sep 13, 2016)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I did 17 bottles Eric. If you lived around me if give you one.


Can I get one!?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Man that looks like fun Hillbilly. I'm seriously considering doing peppers next year after how well they turned out for everyone this year. Have you tasted the ghost peppers yet?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 13, 2016)

Yeah you can get one dinger. Chili cook off is October 1st at Motz Farms (few miles from my place). Stan, and cam will be there as always (Stan is a judge, and cam is entering). We're trying to top $10,000 this year for charity! Half pigs, half beefs, redwings tickets, mechanic hours, etc up for silent auction. I have smoked and vacu sealed, and froze 
 10 pounds of pulled pork to auction, and my buddy mark and I are auctioning off a guided goose hunt. You should check this out.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 14, 2016)

Need the fruit to offset the heat.


----------



## humdinger (Sep 15, 2016)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Yeah you can get one dinger. Chili cook off is October 1st at Motz Farms (few miles from my place). Stan, and cam will be there as always (Stan is a judge, and cam is entering). We're trying to top $10,000 this year for charity! Half pigs, half beefs, redwings tickets, mechanic hours, etc up for silent auction. I have smoked and vacu sealed, and froze
> 10 pounds of pulled pork to auction, and my buddy mark and I are auctioning off a guided goose hunt. You should check this out.


Thanks! Oct 1st is my parents' anniversary so we might be doing Frankenmuth as a family. As always, if I can make it, I'll let you know!


----------

